# Advice



## Bashful (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi 

I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes nearly 2 years ago now and I've had very little integration with other diabetics  Ive had fab support from the hospital however I would really love to speak to other diabetics and hear your stories so I thought I would join this forum. 

I'm still learning how it all works and I'm trying to get my Hba1c to 54  - how do you keep your BG levels controlled? What foods are best to eat? 

Any information you can provide would be appreciated 

Thank you


----------



## Copepod (Oct 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Bashful. Assuming you are pregnant, congratulations 

Sundays are often a bit quiet, but someone with personal experience of pregnancy should be along by the end of the day. If you want more general advice, then Dr Ragna Hanas's book "Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults" is recommended by many people.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi Bashful (glad you aren't Grumpy LOL)

That book is so good, it's never on my DSN's bookshelf but more often on her desk with Post-its stuck on various pages where there's something that she needs to explain to a patient.

What most of us do is firstly to carb-count our meals and snacks as expertly as we can and then adjust our fast-acting (bolus) insulin to match the carb count.  And also have learned along with that, how to correct for high BGs.

Have you been offered a course?  If not, ask to go on one.

But we also need to test whether our Basal insulin is doing what it's sposed to ALL day/night, because it isn't graven in stone once you've got it right, it's affected by all sorts of things you wouldn't think of - eg the weather! - see   

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=19060

Nobody can tell you what food to eat !  Because every body is different, no two people are the same.  Your meter reading is the only judge of that, hence why BG testing after meals (as well as before) can be so useful to begin with.


----------



## Bashful (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi copepod

Unfortunately not pregnant, just working towards it by getting control of my BG levels and the correct hba1c   thanks for recommending a book, I will look into getting one  

Hi trophy wench

Lol re grumpy!

I have done the carb counting course - I should probably refresh my memory on this. I've never really understood the basal either?!  

I was just wondering how other ladies have managed to control their BG pre pregnancy so they're on target for pregnancy hence the food question  

Thanks for the feedback, I will take a look at the link too.... 

Thank you


----------



## trophywench (Oct 20, 2013)

Hah, that completely explains the 54 (7.0) target then!  LOL

You do need to do that 24 hour test pdq then, not all together though, 4 x 6 hour time blocks which I separate from each other by 24hrs+.  Start on Day 1 no breakfast, then no lunch, then no dinner and finally, overnight.  So it's roughly 30 hours between them.


----------



## Cleo (Oct 21, 2013)

Bashful said:


> I was just wondering how other ladies have managed to control their BG pre pregnancy so they're on target for pregnancy hence the food question



Hi Bashful, welcome to the forum. 
I typed up a long response to your question last night but for some reason it wasnt submitted so I'm trying again.....

I started my pre pregnancy planning in Nov 2012, and was given the green light in May 2013, but I hadnt been started on the 5 mg folic acid so was told to start that first, and then go off the pill in July which is what I did.  I have now realized how helpful the whole pre pregnancy planning phase actually was - at times it seemed like a bit of a drag  but I really believe that that part is crucial.   I went on the dafne course where I learnt how to carb count, work out ratios, do adjustments and yes even improvise and guestimate things if I was eating out at a restaurant!.  I understand from your post that you have been on dafne - but are you actually using the principles ?  ie working out carb content of what ever you're eating, weighing it, noting it down, working out how much insulin you need based on your ratios and doing corrections if needed?.  I basically did that pretty much non stop for the entire pre preg planning period and it really built up my confidence in managing my D so when I did fall pregnant I wasnt freaking out.  Well I was to a certain extent but I think it would have been worse if I hadnt built up my confidence.  I went to clinic every 2 months to get my hba1c tested and was in regular email contact with my dietician (ie sending her my updates and asking questions).  I noted from your post that you have a great support team at your hospital - which is really great - do you have a dietician or a DSN who you can work closely with?. 

In terms of food (in my experience) I dont really feel there is a check list for "what you should eat and not eat".  Obviously you want to eat healthily,  and a low GI diet is much better for your sugars than eating refined carbs which spike your sugars.  HOWEVER, I still believe that its more important to understand how your body metabolizes the different foods, which is one of the things you learn to understand on dafne and through practicing.  

in terms of targets, not sure what you have been told but I was told
Fasting - less than 5.5
Pre lunch and pre dinner - 4.5 - 7.5
Before bed - 6.5 - 8.0
One hour after each meal less than 7.5
I was shocked when I saw these targets and the dietician said "we want you to aim for the lower end of the dafne targets as you're going through pre preg planning"  I nearly fell off my chair (seriously!)  but it IS actually do- able if you take the time to learn what works for YOU, because everyone is different!.  

In terms of tools etc - do you have the Dafne carbohydrate portion list book ? If you dont have it you can order it online from their website - it basically lists different types of carbs, portions and carb amounts so you can work things out. I also have little measuring cups that I use and electronic weighing scales so I can work out the portions and the weight of things.   I also have the carbs and cals app on my phone and the 'my fitness pal' app which is great if you want to look up store bought stuff.

I am now just over 15 weeks so not even half way through my pregnancy but can honestly say that it can be done - I was bit overwhelmed last nov but if you take the time to learn the fundamentals you will get there.  

Good luck ! x


----------



## Bashful (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi trophywench,

I've never heard of that before, is that to test my basal?  Can you confirm what I would need to do please? Thanks

Hi Cleo,

Thanks for your feedback and congratulations 

I lived in denial for such a long time when I found out about my diabetes so when I completed the carbs course it didn't really stick so I think my next step is to review my notes!!  I admire your dedication tho for the target ☺️ 

I have great support from the dsn and can email her for advice. I was informed to work towards pre meal 6.0 post meal 7 - this was all the info given to me  

I do have the carbs and cals app but I will try the others you have suggested too - thank you - I'm trying to aim for low gi foods too! 

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## trophywench (Oct 22, 2013)

Here's a link to basal testing described in a different way

http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/info/?page_id=120

I know exactly who wrote that - one had done DAFNE and the other, BERTIE !  It's a standard part of the BERTIE course.


----------



## Cleo (Oct 22, 2013)

Bashful said:


> Hi Cleo,
> 
> Thanks for your feedback and congratulations
> 
> ...



Ahhh denial....I'm sure every T1 has been there at some stage...I know I have ! 
Great to hear that you have a supportive DSN - use her / him as they are a great resource ! .  I'm happy to email you my list of low GI foods so feel free to PM me when ever you feel like it !.


----------



## Bashful (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the link trophywench.... I will certainly give it ago! 

Cleo - I would really appreciate any info on low GI, thank you. This may be a silly question..... but how do I PM you on here?!?


----------



## trophywench (Oct 23, 2013)

Click on a person's User name at the side of a post, It's there in the menu that magically appears!


----------



## Bashful (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh yes I see..... Thank you trophywench


----------

